# Female fertility investigations when husband has sperm issues?



## Mrs Purr (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi there

We have been ttc since september 2011. Miscarriage at 5 weeks in may 2012 and ectopic that resolved itself in may 2013.
Husband's sperm analysis is all normal apart from 3% morphology, then 1% morphology with clumping.

All blood tests and scans i have had are fine
Saw gynae last week who wants me to go for laparoscopy?  Won't refer us to assisted conception unit.

I am 30 and husband 34 and we have been trying for nearly 2 years.
Not sure if i am happy about this?  What do you think? He won't refer us to miscarriage clinic unless i have 2 more miscarriages.
Thanks


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello Mrs Purr,

Welcome to FF!  I'm sure a moderator will be along soon to welcome your properly.

I'm really sorry to hear you're having to deal with all this.

Did the gynae say why they wanted you to have a laparoscopy?  It could be a lap and dye to check your tubes are clear, to check for any scar tissue, and to see whether there are any signs of endometriosis.  You say you're not sure you're happy with this.  Is it the idea of a lap you're not keen on? If so, there are other options for check tubes such as an HSG (xray) or hyfosy (ultrasound) although these are slightly less effective in finding blockages than a lap, and they can't check for endometriosis as far as I'm aware.  Is it that you want a different route of investigation or feel they should be doing something different?

Unfortunately the NHS usually won't investigate miscarriages until you have had 3 - which seems incredibly heartless.  But I think they work from statistics which show that many women who have miscarriages go on to have successful pregnancies.  Surely though your ectopic pregnancy would count as a miscarriage in their tally of pregnancies which did not develop?

I'm afraid I can't suggest anything more than that, but hopefully others who've been through similar to you will be here soon to offer advice.

Hugs xx


----------



## olive0609 (Jul 25, 2013)

I agree that your ectopic pregnancy should count as a miscarriage.


----------

